#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  >  آموزش زبانهای برنامه نویسی در اینجا  مطرح شوند

## sam_electronic

آموزش زبانهای برنامه نویسی در اینجا  مطرح فرمایید

----------

*ali8889*,*ir24*,*Tanesh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## sam_electronic

فارسی نویسی در html


روش کدگزاری UTF-8 
اکيدا توصيه ميشود که برای تايپ و تمايش متون فارسی از استاندارد يونيکد و روش کدگزاری UTF-8 اسنفاده شود و اين روشی است که مطالب اين سايت و اديتور آنلاينش از آن استفاده ميکند.نکته مهم در نمايش صحيح متون فارسی تعيين نوع کدگزاری يا encoing صفحات فارسی است که برای اينکار بايد از متاتگ خاصی به نام http-equiv در بخش head صفحات اچتمل به شکل زير استفاده شود: 

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"> 
در اينصورت مرورگر يا Browser قبل از نمايش صفحه از روی متاتگ فوق نوع کدگزاری (Encoding) را تشخيص داده و ديگر مثلا نيازی به تعيين دستی (دراکسپلورور 5 : View/Encoing/Unicode / UTF-8 ) نوع Encoing توسط بازديدکننده سايت نخواهد بود. 
شناسه يا attribute ی به نام dir 
جهت نمايش متون لاتين به صورت پيش فرض و default از چپ به راست (ltr) ميباشد.در مورد متون و جملات فارسی بايد با کمک روشی جهت نمايش پيش فرض را به "راست به چپ" تغيير دهيد. شناسه يا attribute ی به نام dir يا همان direction اين کار را برای شما انجام ميدهد. اين شناسه دارای دو مقدار ممکن ميباشد : 


dir="ltr" , Left-to-right text. - چپ به راست 
dir="rtl" , Right-to-left text. - راست به چپ 
مثلا برای نمايش جمله فارسی "سلام بر دنيای وب!" با کمک عناصر p يا div کافی است که به يکی از شکلهای زير عمل شود: 

<p dir="rtl"> سلام بر دنيای وب </p> 
<div dir="rtl"> سلام بر دنيای وب </div> 

در بسياری از عناصر و تگ های اچتمل امکان استفاده از شناسه dir ميسر بوده و به عنوان نمونه ميتوان از عناصر زير نام برد: 

<p> , <div> , <html> , <body> , <table> , <tr> , <td> , <h1 ... h6> , <input> , <pre> , <select> , <span> , ...

----------

*ir24*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## Tanesh

> آموزش زبانهای برنامه نویسی در اینجا مطرح فرمایید


 سلام
دوست گرامی  بهتر نیست  یه زبان خاصی رو در نظر بگیرید و از پایه اونو شروع کنید و دوستان هم کمکتون میکنند (من هم هر چی در توان داشتم خدمتتون هستم )
با سپاس

----------

*2319138*,*gadraj*,*ir24*,*sam_electronic*

----------


## flat

سلام
من دانشجوی رشته کامپیوتر هستم.خوشحال میشم که دوستان با همکاری هم تو برنامه نویسی یه کارایی بکنیم.

----------

*ir24*,*sam_electronic*

----------


## golam reza

> سلام
> من دانشجوی رشته کامپیوتر هستم.خوشحال میشم که دوستان با همکاری هم تو برنامه نویسی یه کارایی بکنیم.


نظرت درباره #cچيه اگه هستيد منم سعي مكنم اگه بشه كمك كنم

----------


## Nakh0d4

> سلام
> من دانشجوی رشته کامپیوتر هستم.خوشحال میشم که دوستان با همکاری هم تو برنامه نویسی یه کارایی بکنیم.


من كامپيوتر نخوندم ولي در زمينه برنامه نويسي Cو VB.net ميتونم كمك كنم، همچنين در صورت تمايل برنامه نويسي AVR,8051 خواستيد هستم

----------

*افشین سالاری*

----------


## mahdi_123

باسلام ايا برنامه اي براي تبديل فايل هگز به بسكام وجد داره اگر هست فايلشو بذاريد ممنون

----------

*افشین سالاری*,*مهدی4*

----------


## مهیار1

درخواست کمک
برنامه ماشین حساب ساده به زبان c قابلیت نشان دادن حروف(با قانون اس ام اس موبایل-مثلا با فشردن 2بارعدد 3حروف eرا نشان دهد)برای atmega16

----------


## javady_joon

من  فکر میکنم  بیاییم  #C رو  به کمک  هم پیش  ببریم
و  در  سه  قسمت پایه تا قبل  از  شی  گرایی ، متوسط شی  گرایی و  پیشرفته   توابع و  فضاهای نام #C هر بخش  همراه  با  مثال 
پیش  بریم.

----------

*ساخر*

----------


## rohy

سلام
ميخواهم برنامه نويسي را با پایتون شروع  کنم نظر شما چیست؟
باتشکر فراوان

----------

*ساخر*

----------


## javady_joon

چرا  پایتون؟
فکر  نمیکنید #C  هم  عامه  تره  هم زیبا  تر و  هم  قابل  فهم  تر؟

----------

*ساخر*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## javady_joon

من  فکر  میکنم 
#C   هم  شیرینتر  هم  عامه  پسند  تر هم  پرکاربرد  تر

----------

*ساخر*

----------


## javady_joon

خوب  چرا  تعارف  میکنید شروع  کنیم  دیگه

----------


## javady_joon

از  آنجایی  همه  تعارف  میکننند  من  شروع  میکنم
Visual C# 2012  زبانی  قدرتمند  است که بسیار  کاربرد  زیادی  دارد
زبانی C base  که  از قوانین  آنها نیز  پیروی میکند
در این زبان  بین  خروف  کوچک و بزرگ  تمایز  قائل میشود.
همچنین در  این زبان  برای هر بلاک از {} استفاده  میشود
با  این  زبان  میتوان  بر روی وسایل  جانبی مانند  پرینتر  و  ...  وکنترل  داشت
همچنین  با  یان  زبان  میتوان با  فایلها  کار کرد
این زبان  بسیار  انعطاف  پذیر  بوده و قادر  است  خطاها را تا  حد الامکان خود  نیز برطرف کند
برنامه را  کامپایل  کند.

----------

*behzadgolab*

----------


## nekooee

خب پایتون کاربردهای خودش رو داره. مثلا برای نوشتن برنامه هایی که باید در زمان خاصی کار مشخصی انجام بشه با پایتون خیلی راحت نوشته میشه ولی با خیلی زبان های دیگر مثل php یا C# asp باید از شل برای اینکار در کنار فایل اصلی استفاده کرد. 
کاملا به نیاز بر میگرده

----------

*amen*

----------

